# anything special about Bosch induction pans?



## powerdog (Dec 18, 2010)

The manual for my new Bosch induction warns to only use Autochef (temperature maintaining feature) with suitable pans, which are, of course, available from Bosch at extra cost. Their pans are stainless/aluminum clad with non-stick, and I have others (non-stick and regular) that are made with the same sandwich. Is the warning about using Bosch pans mostly a sales gimmick?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think so. It probably is calibrated for a particular accuracy you won't get with other pans, but it will be close enough for deep frying and such things. Where it would be more interesting would be to see how it holds a simmer or with some sugaring type projects.


----------

